# workshop manual



## SherlockBones (Sep 7, 2020)

Hi all, I've just bought a 2016 Audi TTS Quattro 310 and am going to attempt to replace the brake pads and discs. I'm not having much luck finding a manual such as Haynes to show how to do this. Can anyone point me in the right direction to purchase one ? Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  have you tried Googling it :idea:


----------



## SherlockBones (Sep 7, 2020)

Thanks YellowTT . Yes I've googled it but not been able to find a video on the 2016 model specifically. Not sure if it's the same as previous years.


----------

